# Jack Church River of No Return???



## thapoet (May 24, 2011)

Anyone interested in heading that way? ???


----------



## Sc0ut (May 24, 2011)

what?


----------



## thapoet (May 25, 2011)

National forest in Idaho. Actually its 3 National forests combined... Over 3 million acres. They call it the River of No Return for a reason. You can pretty much completely disappear and sustain totally there. Assuming you can avoid being eaten by bears, falling from cliffs, and ya know a lil bit about winter survival.
Anyways, just wanted to throw a post out there for any others that wanna get lost from society.... 

(its a treacherous place, make no mistake about it... thats what makes it great!)


----------



## Traveler (May 28, 2011)

This is something I've been looking to do. Escaping society that is. I'm still trying to get the last few bits of gear needed for something like this though. I've been doing a lot of online research, trying to find places good for this sort of thing. Alaska, Colorado and Montana were the best options I found but then again I didn't even think about looking into Idaho. Send me a PM if you want to talk about this.


----------



## thapoet (Jun 19, 2011)

no takers huh? Braving the wild doesn't get ur blood pumpin???? Anyone???????


----------



## Murf (Jun 20, 2011)

where you leaving from


----------



## thapoet (Jun 22, 2011)

Baton Rouge... might head north to SD first to check out the old Fort Igloo, then West... not sure yet.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jun 23, 2011)

you gotta wonder how many mountain men/women and survivalists and "fuck society, imma go live in the woods" type people are living out in places like this....such an awe inspiring idea but, honestly, i wouldnt trust myself to be able to do it.......i start gettin panicky just bein in towns without a wal-mart


----------

